

Google +1 Button Discovered - gsharma
http://www.yvoschaap.com/weblog/the_google_1_button_discovered

======
patrickaljord
+1 is available outside of the US, I'm using it from Peru right now. Just
enable it here <http://google.com/experimental>

~~~
Andrenid
I'm in .au, have it enabled via /experimental, and am using Chrome, but I
don't see the +1 button anywhere.

------
ck2
[https://madrelease.google.com/_/doodad/button?url=http://new...](https://madrelease.google.com/_/doodad/button?url=http://news.ycombinator.com&height=75)

Huh, well that link for me worked a couple times, no more.

Here are the sprites:

[https://ssl.gstatic.com/s2/oz/images/stars/po/ESAPv1/buttonS...](https://ssl.gstatic.com/s2/oz/images/stars/po/ESAPv1/buttonSprite.png)

------
mbailey
Looks like it's already broken. Just get a red ! button.

~~~
benatkin
There's an update at the bottom of the post saying Google took it down...

------
joakin
I only see a frame with this message inside:

    
    
      Google 
      Error
       
      Server Error
      
      The service you requested is not available at this time.
      Service error -27.
    

Thats the way they took it down? :s

